# Guten Freunden gibt man ein Küsschen!



## Krone1 (21 Aug. 2015)




----------



## krawutz (21 Aug. 2015)

Sieht mir eher nach einer modernen Variante von Götz von Berlichingen aus.


----------



## Max100 (21 Aug. 2015)

krawutz schrieb:


> Sieht mir eher nach einer modernen Variante von Götz von Berlichingen aus.



Dafür ist der Aufprall aber sehr hart


----------



## comatron (21 Aug. 2015)

Na Hauptsache kein Zungenkuss !


----------



## Fischi12345 (15 Nov. 2015)

oder auch 2


----------

